

Weekend Project: Starter Stats - Get stats on any Kickstarter project - ianwootten
http://www.starterstats.com

======
ianwootten
Originally built as a means of determining how much funding a kickstarter
project would actually end up with following deduction of fees.

It since has evolved. Feedback welcome.

